# New KFC special



## Doc

*xxx New KFC special*


----------



## ddrane2115

*Re: xxx New KFC special*

wonder if the mgr got any calls on this special?  Bill, by any chance?


----------



## jillcrate

Hehe I wonder if they would really have something like that up  (In todays world someone could easily sue,etc)


----------

